

LivingSocial Gets $175 Million Amazon Investment - jdp23
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20101202/livingsocial-gets-175-million-amazon-investment-like-boomtown-said/

======
bradhe
but...but...but why?

"Sources said the Amazon investment put a very hefty valuation of over one
billion dollars on LivingSocial."

That's funny. I just read another article that said that Groupon is getting
79% of that market's traffic and LivingSocial is only pulling like 7%.

